# Connecting ethernet to HR44



## mltj74 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a Direct Tv HR44-200 and two Direct Tv C41-500 recievers in the house. Recently i have been having terrible trouble with the HR44 connecting via wireless to my router. It will only stay connected for about a day then revert to factory default ip address where i have to restore defaults and red button reset. Without doing a reset i get a error "cannot connect at this time". This problem has persisted with 2 routers so i know its not my router. After 6 phone calls to direct tv nothing has been done to fix this. They have me do a red button reset and reconnect and say they cant send a tech if there is no problem. Next time i call i get the same thing. So i searched the forums and found many people say there is no problem connecting via ethernet cord. But on 3 phone calls with direct tv about the wireless i asked if simply connecting ethernet would work and they replied "simply connecting ethernet will deactivate the genie client recievers. A ethernet connection package is required to do this correctly ($90)". I would just like to get more feedback on this with my specific equiptment before i go connecting things and causing more problems.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

BS on the Ethernet hardwire connected to your home LAN will disconnect the clients.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There is a known issue regarding *ONLY* the HR44-200. DirecTV found out that its built in WiFi DECA wont "hold" the internet connenction. the Fix is either using a direct ethernet connection or a Broadband DECA


----------



## mltj74 (Sep 29, 2013)

Drucifer said:


> BS on the Ethernet hardwire connected to your home LAN will disconnect the clients.


Thats what i was thinking was just making sure. So i should be good to go on connecting my ethernet wire?



peds48 said:


> There is a known issue regarding *ONLY* the HR44-200. DirecTV found out that its built in WiFi DECA wont "hold" the internet connenction. the Fix is either using a direct ethernet connection or a Broadband DECA


So there is a know issue with the HR44-200. Funny direct tv has no clue about it or just choses to ignore it and make you red button reset everyday. I had a DECA box on my router but they took it away when they installed the genie. I am guessing this is what they are wanting me to buy? I might try and call them tomorrow and demand them to send a DECA box so i can cannect to internet that way. There really is no advanage between DECA and direct ethernet connection correct?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I had my -200 on WiFi for the first month to test it, and there were no problems. I prefer wired in all circumstances, so I switched to ethernet.

There'd be no advantage speed wise or solidarity wise, so it's a matter of convenience and/or aesthetics.


----------



## JasTay4224 (Oct 29, 2012)

Connecting via Ethernet port on any whole-home based system with receiver models with built in DECAs " CAN " cause the internal DECA to disengage causing communication problems. It is not a supported method and is not recommended as it may cause the Clients to lose link to the Genie. 

Built in DECA models..

HR24-xxx
HR34-xxx
HR44-xxx
H24-xxx
H25-xxx
All Client models ( Genie-Mini's )


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Connecting via Ethernet port on any whole-home based system with receiver models with built in DECAs " CAN " cause the internal DECA to disengage causing communication problems. It is not a supported method and is not recommended as it may cause the Clients to lose link to the Genie. 

Built in DECA models..

HR24-xxx
HR34-xxx
HR44-xxx
H24-xxx
H25-xxx
All Client models ( Genie-Mini's )
Not quite. while you are correct on the H2x and HR2x, you are incorrect when it comes to either Genie. it is perfectly fine to connect the Genie wit ethernet without disturbing WHDVR


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JasTay4224 said:


> Connecting via Ethernet port on any whole-home based system with receiver models with built in DECAs " CAN " cause the internal DECA to disengage causing communication problems. It is not a supported method and is not recommended as it may cause the Clients to lose link to the Genie.


That is patently NOT true for the Genies. It works a treat on them, but can be disastrous for other units on whole home.


----------



## mltj74 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well i just got off the phone and after talking to 3 poeple and a supervisor i have a tech coming next weekend. They where trying to sell me the deca adapter for $90. After a hour of arguing its there problem and if they didnt want to send me a deca for free just send me another model reciever. They agreed to send a Tech to investigate the problem with my network. If they find its my network they are going to charge for the service call. I do not see how it is my network when the problem persists over 2 routers but we will see. I also had to go through 3 people because the first one had me do a reset and reconnect to the wifi and said "well its working so we cant help". I hate it when a company does not stand behind its product. I will update you all on what the tech does to fix it ethernet or deca device.


Sadly they tried to get me to purchase starz and upgrade my protection plan more than they tried to fix my problem!


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

There is a known issue regarding ONLY the HR44-200. DirecTV found out that its built in WiFi DECA wont "hold" the internet connenction. the Fix is either using a direct ethernet connection or a Broadband DECA

To call it known would be to indicate that everyone knows about it. I don't think the engineers have known about it long enough for all of the CSRs and techs to be aware of it.

#)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

In any event, can you not connect an ethernet wire to the 44, do a reset of the receivers and report the results?


----------



## JasTay4224 (Oct 29, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> That is patently NOT true for the Genies. It works a treat on them, but can be disastrous for other units on whole home.


It is a supported method then... Really?


----------



## JasTay4224 (Oct 29, 2012)

peds48 said:


> Not quite. while you are correct on the H2x and HR2x, you are incorrect when it comes to either Genie. it is perfectly fine to connect the Genie wit ethernet without disturbing WHDVR
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Did you notice the... " can "

It's not a DTV supported method for introduction of the network for that specific reason.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't understand the level of certainty with which you appear to speak. And what is the antecedent for "*It'*s not a DirecTV supported method..."


----------



## JasTay4224 (Oct 29, 2012)

DTV does not recommend, nor support this method. If you choose to use the Ethernet port on the back of the receivers for introduction of the network or communication via Ethernet then you are essentially.... On your own. 

Any CSR or Technician will tell you that is not the proper way to do it and insist that it be done via the coax network using a BBDeca or a Wifi-Deca unit. 

That is due to the " possibility " that engaging the Ethernet port " could " cause the Internal Deca to disengage. 

As far as what is the antecedent for it not being a supported method..

Call em.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

If you can plug directly into the 44, then just do so... it works very well. I've had it like this on a HR44-200 for awhile without issue. Don't even worry if DirecTV doesn't "support" it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JasTay4224 said:


> DTV does not recommend, nor support this method. If you choose to use the Ethernet port on the back of the receivers for introduction of the network or communication via Ethernet then you are essentially.... On your own.
> 
> Any CSR or Technician will tell you that is not the proper way to do it and insist that it be done via the coax network using a BBDeca or a Wifi-Deca unit.
> 
> ...


"Any CSR" is a product of his or her training and experience as well as competence. It varies widely. We've seen too many instances of training lacking, and people being told things that are simply not the case.

I have not read of one problem being caused by a Genie hooked to ethernet directly.

Are you an employee of DIRECTV® or one of its suppliers? In what capacity?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

When I had my HR44-500 installed (for a broken HR34) back in early June, the installer used my WiFi connection. My HR21-100 would drop its internet connection about every other day. I then plugged my ethernet directly into the HR44 and have not had any issues with internet or MRV connectivity since.


----------



## rpiotro (Apr 29, 2008)

JasTay4224 said:


> Did you notice the... " can "
> 
> It's not a DTV supported method for introduction of the network for that specific reason.


Shhh. Please be quiet. I don't want my setup to overhear this. The installer recommended connecting an ethernet cable from my home network directly to the HR-34 only. It has been working flawlessly for about three months now.

As a side note, I have been using an URC MX-5000 remote with IP control of the two boxes in the living room (and the AVR and BluRay). Beats IR or RF control hands down. When you press a button it responds. Always. I guess the network is OK.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

JasTay4224 said:


> It is a supported method then... Really?


Really

For over a year now. The Ethernet in the Genies are a bridge. A hookup does not disable its internal DECA.


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

Hr44-500 connected via ethernet... Zero issues here over two months of Genie use


----------



## JasTay4224 (Oct 29, 2012)

You guys can dispute and provide examples all you like. 
This is not the method DTV trains or instructs to introduce the network. 

Never said it wouldn't work. Are you gentlemen so eager to argue you are failing to notice the quotations... I am simply telling someone that may, or may not be technically savy enough to manage and care for his own home network that the method to which he uses should be the method that DTV designed for the reliable operation of the whole home system... 

Your way isn't always the best way fellas.... 

Simmer down.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

JasTay4224 said:


> DTV does not recommend, nor support this method. If you choose to use the Ethernet port on the back of the receivers for introduction of the network or communication via Ethernet then you are essentially.... On your own.
> 
> Any CSR or Technician will tell you that is not the proper way to do it and insist that it be done via the coax network using a BBDeca or a Wifi-Deca unit.


I can guarantee you with 100% certainty that there is at least one highly regarded DirecTV tech who will tell you that it is perfectly fine to connect the Genie with Ethernet without disturbing WHDVR,


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Directv just love to sell you CCK's when it comes to networked DVR's, not realizing how the Genie's work differently than HR24's with built in deca, when it comes to MRV, which they think it acts the same way in turn they believe will have MRV connectivity issues. Not the same case, In fact it acts as a network bridge for the rest of the HD/HD DVR receivers in the house, Through coax connection from the SWM system, of course it have to be ethernet connected to the main HR44 and assign ip addresses from the router for it to work for the rest of the clients.


----------



## JasTay4224 (Oct 29, 2012)

Bill Broderick said:


> I can guarantee you with 100% certainty that there is at least one highly regarded DirecTV tech who will tell you that it is perfectly fine to connect the Genie with Ethernet without disturbing WHDVR,


Read my friend.... Read.


----------



## JasTay4224 (Oct 29, 2012)

acostapimps said:


> Directv just love to sell you CCK's when it comes to networked DVR's, not realizing how the Genie's work differently than HR24's with built in deca, when it comes to MRV, which they think it acts the same way in turn they believe will have MRV connectivity issues. Not the same case, In fact it acts as a network bridge for the rest of the HD/HD DVR receivers in the house, Through coax connection from the SWM system, of course it have to be ethernet connected to the main HR44 and assign ip addresses from the router for it to work for the rest of the clients.


And you....

Love to sell you CCK's.... Then you refer to an HR44....


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

JasTay4224 said:


> Read my friend.... Read.


I did read. I read this:

"Any CSR or Technician will tell you that is not the proper way to do it and insist that it be done via the coax network using a BBDeca or a Wifi-Deca unit."

and I'm telling you that there are technicians who do *NOT* insist that it be done via coax networkint using a BBDECA or a Wifi-DECA.


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

Never said it wouldn't work. Are you gentlemen so eager to argue you are failing to notice the quotations... I am simply telling someone that may, or may not be technically savy enough to manage and care for his own home network that the method to which he uses should be the method that DTV designed for the reliable operation of the whole home system... 



Connecting via Ethernet port on any whole-home based system with receiver models with built in DECAs " CAN " cause the internal DECA to disengage causing communication problems. It is not a supported method and is not recommended as it may cause the Clients to lose link to the Genie.

There's a difference between informing someone that something is unsupported and giving misinformation.
I haven't seen or heard of a single example of an Ethernet connection on the genies causing clients to "lose link to the genie."

#)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JasTay4224 said:


> Read my friend.... Read.


I asked you a couple of direct questions relating to the source and sanctity of your information. So, are you an employee of DIRECTV® or an installer working for them directly or indirectly?

My friends, all of whom can read, will note your reply.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

DB Stalker said:


> There's a difference between informing someone that something is unsupported and giving misinformation.
> I haven't seen or heard of a single example of an Ethernet connection on the genies causing clients to "lose link to the genie."


Good point. Neither of my external hard drives are supported by DirecTV. But they work great and provide an extra 3.5TB of DVR storage over what's installed inside of the HR44 & HR24.


----------



## JasTay4224 (Oct 29, 2012)

Laxguy... You insist despite my silence on repeating those questions. 

Mind your own business.

As for the topic.... Have fun gentlemen. Being antagonistic on an Internet blog is silly so.... Ya'll win. 

Funny.... Even I said it would work.... But I guess the urge to argue overwhelms one senses of the ability to absorb that information.


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

Funny.... Even I said it would work....


Connecting via Ethernet port on any whole-home based system with receiver models with built in DECAs " CAN " cause the internal DECA to disengage causing communication problems.
I'm not seeing people antagonizing you, I'm just seeing people pointing out some misinformation that you gave, and asking if you're privy to information that contradicts what we've all seen.
I understand you not wanting to divulge personal info though.

#)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

.... Ya'll win. 


Finally you understood!... !rolling


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JasTay4224 said:


> Laxguy... You insist despite my silence on repeating those questions.
> 
> Mind your own business.


I asked but twice. You could simply be straight up and answer.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

DirecTV does not train the techs to do it that way to avoid confusion. They realise that way too many techs don't pay close enough attention to details about which model numbers things work on or not. They learned this with the HR20 setup for whole home and how many techs continually got the DECA setup wrong because there were two different hookups based on which model number they were working on.

So now rather than saying, you can hook up an ethernet cable directly to an HR34/HR44, but not to a HR24/H24, they just train everyone not to do it period. That way they don't have a bunch of techs trying to do it with HR24/H24s and causing a bunch of issues.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> DirecTV does not train the techs to do it that way to avoid confusion.


NOt quite, there are more confusing thing with DirecTV. which receivers uses BBCs and when, what receivers uses DECA and which one dont..... the reason behind is $$$$. DirecTV does not pay to connect ethernet, they do pay to connect CCK. SO many techs will tell you you can't even though they know better, but is because they want to get paid. can't blame them


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Oh, you can blame them. They are being deceitful, and there is no excuse for that. That is equivalent to a $20 falling out of your wallet un-noticed while you are trying to pay at Starbucks, and someone watching either picks it up and says "here, I think you dropped this", or waits until you walk away and pockets it.

Which sort of person are you?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

dupe deleted


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TomCat said:


> Oh, you can blame them. They are being deceitful, and there is no excuse for that. That is equivalent to a $20 falling out of your wallet un-noticed while you are trying to pay at Starbucks, and someone watching either picks it up and says "here, I think you dropped this", or waits until you walk away and pockets it.
> 
> Which sort of person are you?


Of course, you are referring to the DirecTV-tech "relationship" which is exactly my point! the techs as they ones being "cheated" as the customer is not being cheated on anything. the system gets connected to the internet regardless and they can remove the CCK if the do wish.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Really
> 
> For over a year now. The Ethernet in the Genies are a bridge. A hookup does not disable its internal DECA.


Last week, my HR44-700 was installed and I asked the tech to use its ethernet port rather than using WiFi. He told me he had been told that it disabled DECA but had never actually tried it. Since my ethernet cable was readily available, he agreed to do it. It works fine and he offered that they must have changed something since he was told about direct connects vs DECA drop-offs.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds about right. When I was reinstalled due to a move, the tech knew all about the horrors of an ethernet cable to an HR24 in an MRV situation, but hadn't done one on a Genie till he hit my house.


----------

